# How do I tame my blue tongue skink.



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

I have had my female bluey now for about 3 months. When we first got her home she was a bit vocal, snorting and hissing at us but we put that down to her getting use to her new surroundings. It has now got to the stage that everytime we go into her viv she makes a jump to bite us. We now have to handle her with gloves. I have checked over her temps and they are fine and she has a nice sized viv too. It just baffles us when we see other peoples skinks and they are so placid but ours is vicious. I was wondering if anyone has come across this problem before and how it is cured?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you tried hand feeding? Blueys are pretty intelligent so if you can get her to associate your hand with something good such as feeding time maybe she'll calm down? 

Mine was the same when I first got him but I can't remember how long it was before he calmed down. He's a soft bugger now, only thing he doesn't like is being lifted away from a solid surface i.e. up into the air.


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

We hand feed her but have to use small feeding tongues as I fear for my fingers.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine enjoys a warm bath or shower. Maybe you could try that as a bonding session? I have it just deep enough for him to swim in.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

what kind of BTS have you got, as some will take longer than others to tame....

well worth the effort in the end though, so never give up


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure but what I have read and seen on the internet she has the markings and temperament of a Tanimbar. I got in contact with the shop but the owner was on his day off so I will find out tomorrow. I will try giving her a bath tonight and see if that works maybe play her some soothing music.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Shops aren't always correct when it comes to species identification. Stick some pics up on the blue tongue skink forum for confirmation. http://bluetongueskinks.net/forum


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

try some candles along with the sooting music. and a platter full of raspberries :2thumb:


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

Taming or calming a feisty blue tongue can usually always be accomplished. There are always some animals however that just seem to have feisty personalities—usually only wild caught animals or Tanimbar/Kei subspecies. I would say the vast majority of captive bred babies that are handled regularly turn out to be very tame. I can't stress that fact enough: The more handling, interaction and time you spend with your animal, the better his temperament usually will be. And the earlier, the better. It's always best to try to get a baby, so you can bond and spend time with it from its very first months. There's nothing like raising a baby compared to getting an adult—there's absolutely nothing wrong with getting an adult though, of course, and there are people who prefer it. 
Blue tongues usually hiss or even strike when scared or threatened. Your goal is to make them NOT scared. I know that sounds obvious, but think about it. Why are they hissing? Why are they biting? They are afraid of you, and not used to human contact (reason why most wild caughts are defensive). If YOU feel scared of your bluey because he is so defensive, consider beginning the handling wearing a pair of rawhide gloves. These gloves will not only protect _you_ from bites, but also help protect your animal as well. If he is scared, he might nip at anything that's in front of him, and if he latched on to your hard knuckle, he could injure his mouth, or especially his tongue. This is especially risky for babies. Gloves also help with traction. It makes your hands much bigger, and their little claws can really grip the leather. Most blue tongues no matter how cranky, usually calm right down when handled though. Even if he's just a little hissy at first, once he's out, he'll likely act like a completely different animal. 

I would begin by handling your animal right out in the open with people, television, and anything else he can come to expect. I know you're thinking that might give him a heart attack, but you don't want to start the calming process in a quiet enclosed bedroom because after he's doing great in there, and you want to take him out anywhere else, it's like training him all over again. So, get him used to every day activities with people around right away, otherwise you're just working backwards. I obviously wouldn't begin though with 30 daycare kids running wild in your living room, although if you have an adult from a pet store, he'd probably be used to that. Maybe just you, your wife or husband, a kid or two, and the sound from the television. Get him used to everything that he will see and hear on a regular basis. If you set him in a blanket with his head poking out, he will just watch everything going on, and take it all in. Also, try setting him on your lap, and stroke his head and back. If he tries to scurry away, do not rush your hands over to pick him up. Slowly place your hand in front of him, and let him walk onto your hand. When he does, lift up, and place him back onto your lap. When you go to do any kind of 'petting', be sure all your movements are very slow. Slowly, place your hand about four inches in front of him, and slowly outstretch a finger. Take that finger, and slowly move it directly toward his head. From here, you can rub the top of his head, or his chin. Do not sneak up behind him, and rub the back of his head and neck, it's actually better to keep your hands visible. No surprises. I know this will sound stupid, but talk cute to him! A familiar and friendly voice definitely makes a difference in my opinion. When I was first taming my feisty baby Tanimbars, I didn't say anything for about 10 minutes. Then I said something like, "hi boy", and he hunkered down, arched his back and hissed because it was a surprise to him. Don't let him burrow under a pillow as this doesn't help him get accustomed to anything. Be sure he's out and about seeing what's going on. If you leave him to go hide, he'll do just that; hide.


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

I took the above from a site ive used before, with good results.. hope it helps.. 

http://bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If she's an adult Tanimbar.... you might have to accept that they are known for being feisty and that the hissing and mock charges are not actually mock charges nor is the skink bluffing, she really will go for it if you don't leave her be.

We have an adult Tanni (silver phase) and I find it easier to work around her instead of treating her like our Indonesian Blues.


----------

